# Crazy move



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

im really really worried, we figured they (6p's) could live in a low temp bucket for a week while the tank at the new house finished its cycle. they are NOT doing well, laying on thier sides and breathing crazy. I feel so guilty for even trying to make it work but theres no going back at this point. worst yet the tank is looking like its going to take longer than anticipated to cycle. the well water came out green, I had left some algae in there but i cant imagine it was enough to make it look that green. it looks worse right now cause we added the gravel but as soon as its settled i'll post a pic. any suggestions? i was thinking about going and getting so prime or something so i can put them in and give them their space back?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i would test the water and see. add some prime toss them in and look into some of the products that have beneficial bacteria. i always forget what the stuff is called that replaced bio spira but i would get that what ever it is called now and you shouldn't have to worry too much. at this point the main tank is better then the bucket as long as the water is reasonable ie dechlorinated.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

theres no chlorine, i use a salt water softener but my water comes from the ogalala aquifer (sp?). and in my area few ppl use chemical in their yards or anything


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea you should be ok to put them in just be safe use prime and acclimate your fish like you normally would adding them to a new tank and look into the product i was trying to mention in my last post.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

nitrites: 0
nitrates:0
ammonia: .25
ph: 7.6


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

honestly after a week of sitting in the bucket.. i would just put those poor reds in the damn tank

.25 ammonia isnt gonna kill em and just dont feed them for a bit and keep up with the water changes.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

lol, we moved them today, they've been in the bucket for 9 hrs tops but they hate it and i feel terrible leaving them in there.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

just put them in the tank. the tank will settle eventually and the fish will be fine through the cycle just add some salt. the salt will help with the nitrite spike but there isnt much you can do about the ammonia. feed sparingly and that should help.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree. The tank is better than the bucket and with water changes, they should be fine.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll be honest. I know everybody says you have to cycle a tank and everything BUT - I have never cycled any of my tanks before.

I moved my 6 RBP from a 55G to a 135G with the water sitting for one day. They weren't looking too good the first ten minutes, but they turned out fine. I don't really recommend my method, but just thought I'd share my experience


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would just put them in the tank too. I think bio spiras new name is "tetra- safe start."

Didnt you bring one of the old filters along? or at least a handful of media? If not oops









Dont fill the tank with softened water. If your water softener just ran do a load of laundry or something before you do a water change. A little salt wont hurt but you dont want as much as the water softener puts in.

hopefully the cycle gets the lead out of its ass. GL


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

we brought all the gravel, rocks, driftwood, and filters but I had this weird white algae cottonball stuff in the filters so I cleaned them out. before that sh*t spread to the tank. They're doing very well though. Fed them yesterday and they were hungry little guys.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you clean the filter media with tank water or chlorine water? If you did not use chlorine water to clean them and you kept the substrate in place you will not need to cycle it again.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> Did you clean the filter media with tank water or chlorine water? If you did not use chlorine water to clean them and you kept the substrate in place you will not need to cycle it again.


I have well water, no chlorine. i got new filter media since the old was lost in the move. (let my bf pack up the tank and move it...)


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

get some tetra start right to use instead of cycling and get them into the tank asap. keep an eye on the params and do more frequent waterchanges if needed.


----------



## mick6010 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ya I would have to agree with the others, they should be in the tank.

I mean look at it like this, they can either sit in an unheated, uncyled bucket OR in a heated uncycled tank. It would stress them so much less to just be in the tank while it cycled vs a bucket on the floor with daily stressfull water changes. Thats just my two cents on it, hope everything works out well for you though.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

mick6010 said:


> Ya I would have to agree with the others, they should be in the tank.
> 
> I mean look at it like this, they can either sit in an unheated, uncyled bucket OR in a heated uncycled tank. It would stress them so much less to just be in the tank while it cycled vs a bucket on the floor with daily stressfull water changes. Thats just my two cents on it, hope everything works out well for you though.


both were heated and the bucket was cycled, it was just constantly running out of oxygen


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> Ya I would have to agree with the others, they should be in the tank.
> 
> I mean look at it like this, they can either sit in an unheated, uncyled bucket OR in a heated uncycled tank. It would stress them so much less to just be in the tank while it cycled vs a bucket on the floor with daily stressfull water changes. Thats just my two cents on it, hope everything works out well for you though.


both were heated and the bucket was cycled, it was just constantly running out of oxygen
[/quote]
Same difference, just throw them in the tank


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

they've been in the tank for like 3 weeks now.


----------

